

KidsRuby goes global with French, Japanese, and Spanish versions - deadprogram
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2012/09/06/kidsruby-goes-global-french-japanese-spanish-versions/

======
vinsonh
Going to send this around to my nieces and nephews!

------
orodriguez
Awesome

